# Filing Taxes (As a Canadian, British Tax Forms)



## EssDeez (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi all,

I worked in the UK for 2 years between 2013 and 2015 and was on a Youth Mobility Visa. I received my Tax form when my employment completed. I'm wondering how I go about doing these taxes i.e. If I still can, if there are restrictions, if there's anything I need to do? 

While working in England, it never occurred to me to say that I was no longer a resident of Canada, either. I arrived in September of 2013, returned for Christmas and Summer, then returned for good in September of 2015. 

Any advice or points in the right direction would be great. Thanks all!


----------

